# Saline solution for II



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

It should work, but the only way to know for sure is to test it out. The pH in your solution is a little low as is the osmolarity, but that should not be a big deal considering you are simply using small amounts to fill the syringe and lubricate the tip.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

JSL said:


> It should work, but the only way to know for sure is to test it out. The pH in your solution is a little low as is the osmolarity, but that should not be a big deal considering you are simply using small amounts to fill the syringe and lubricate the tip.


Joe,

Do you have a "recipe" that's you'd be willing to share? Do you include an antibiotic? I've been using dihydrostreptomycin, but not totally sure if its really needed.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

here is a saline for contact lens use. it is preservative free and buffered. contamination is not a problem with the aresol packaging. fwiw.

http://www.drugstore.com/simply-sal...for-soft-contact-lenses/qxp12196?catid=328036


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi folks!


The OP also posted his saline question to http://vshbreeders.org.


The link below takes you to that thread. There, the thread includes information on AI buffers; saline solution may be used as one of those.

http://vshbreeders.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=263&pid=1597#pid1597


Adam Finkelstein
http://vpqueenbees.com

(Note: _AI _= Artificial Insemination._ II_ = Instrumental Insemination._ II_ = _AI_.)


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Astro,

Perhaps the simplest recipe is listed below. The antibiotic is not absolutely essential especially if using in a short period.


100 ml distilled H20
1 g sodium chloride
0.25 g dihrodro or gentamicin

Don't laugh but some older work suggests coconut milk/water, so one season I purchased some packs of "Naked" coconut milk/water at the grocery store. I thought they would be basically sterile and a pure solution, but I ran it through a bactrifilter just to be safe. It worked just fine on a batch of 20 queens...


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for all your replies.Jsl can I just clarify are you saying that the Ph of the of the solution dosen't really matter or could you expand on this please?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

The pH does matter, but I am not certain how much. Some formulations range from just about neutral to just slightly basic. With such a simple solution, you could always mix your own using distilled water and it would work just fine too. Either way, you will use such a small amount of saline relative to the amount of semen that I don't think it will make much difference either way. Just collect the semen and inseminate the queens in a short time frame. It you are traveling with or shipping honey bee semen, then you may want to consider one of the more complicated salines with an antibiotic.


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for making that clear.


----------



## Justi (Apr 9, 2021)

JSL said:


> Astro,
> 
> Perhaps the simplest recipe is listed below. The antibiotic is not absolutely essential especially if using in a short period.
> 
> ...


What kind of bactrifilter do you use


----------

